

Ask HN: Historical Web Traffic data - saileshr

I am trying to do some analysis of a bunch of company websites (like Shutterstock, RingCentral etc) and am trying to find traffic data for these companies since 2000.  Does anyone know of  any such data sources (free or paid)?
======
bejuizb123
Have you looked at [http://www.alexa.com/](http://www.alexa.com/)

This gives other websites with similar statistic providers
[http://www.alexa.com/topsites/category/Computers/Internet/St...](http://www.alexa.com/topsites/category/Computers/Internet/Statistics_and_Demographics)

Look at pricing here [http://www.alexa.com/plans](http://www.alexa.com/plans)

~~~
saileshr
Thanks.. I have. They only provide ranks and not raw traffic numbers.

